
Twitter CEO Jack and Rep. Ilhan Omar Talked on Same Day He Met with Trump - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/25/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-called-rep-ilhan-omar-after-trumps-tweet-sparked-flood-death-threats/
======
enraged_camel
I wonder what he said.

"Something something free speech", probably?

~~~
whenchamenia
None of those people are very bullish for free speech unfortunately.

